# [USE] aide/explications USE (résolu)

## Aurele

Bonjour à tous,

Tout nouveau sous gentoo je suis en train de l'installer sur un vieux PC (P4 2GHz, 512Mo ram).

voila je me suis arrêter à la configuration de USE (faute de temps) et aujourd'hui je lis un peu de docs, mais je ne trouve pas grand chose dessus.

Si j'ai bien compris USE va servir à renseigner les ./configure, on peu supprimer le supports de certaines fonctions (genre gnome ou KDE) pour certaines applications... bref moi je me demande de base qu'est ce qu'il est bon de supprimer ou de mettre dans la variable USE (je suppose que si l'application que l'on cherche n'utilise pas les options de ce genre USE n'a plus d'effet).

Donc on voit de tout quand on regarde ce qu'ont les gens... yen a qui supprime QT3 et QT4 qui mettent gtk ... etc (d'ailleurs quel est l'intérêt de supprimer QT et mettre plutot GTK...)

enfin bref pour USE je suis perdu il y a trop de possibilité pour moi

bon pour info je pense utiliser fluxbox donc c'est clair que je vais mettre -gnome et -kde mais c'est tout ce que je vois, pour le reste ????... ba dites moi.

merci à tous, si je ne suis pas clair n'hésitez pas à poser des questions et à me contre dire violemment quand je dis des co....ies, sa......es, bref des betisesLast edited by Aurele on Tue Mar 22, 2011 2:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Ma recette est "ne touche à rien, sauf si tu vois qu'il te manque quelque chose".

Au lieu de faire "emerge trucmuche", fais "emerge -av trucmuche", qui va te montrer les USE actifs ou inactifs (avec un -). Si tu veux des informations, utilise la command euse:

```
euse -i le_use_qui_m_interroge
```

----------

## Aurele

mais du coup pourquoi c'est plus intéressant d'utiliser gtk plutot que QT? (par example)

----------

## xaviermiller

Ces use ne vont pas choisir GTK plutôt que QT, mais activer l'utilisation de GTK ou QT dans certains programmes. Normalement, peu de paquets te feront choisir entre QT et GTK, seuls certains proposent un choix "implémentation A contre implémentation B", mais ce ne sera pas via des USE, mais des "virtual" (paquets virtuels).

----------

## ghoti

Bienvenue !

Tout d'abord, pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles du forum ? Merci d'avance !  :Wink: 

Pour revenir à ta dernière question, un exemple typique : le package avidemux :

Il existe 3 interfaces : ligne de commande, gtk ou qt4.

Si tu n'utilises que la ligne de commande, il suffit de désactiver gtk et qt4 et les interfaces correspondantes ne seront pas installées.

Si tu ne jures que par kde, tu préféreras sans doute l'interface qt4.

Si c'est gnome qui te branche, alors, tu choisiras plutôt gtk.

Mais tu pourrais très bien être sous kde et préférer l'interface gtk juste pour ce programme.

Et si tu veux tout, absolument tout et le reste en prime, ben tu actives tous les flags.

Bref, l'intérêt, ce sera surtout toi qui le déterminera !  :Wink: 

Cela dit, il peut arriver que le jeu des dépendances exige qu'un paquet soit recompilé avec un flag bien précis. Dans ce cas, emerge te le dira en te signalant qu'une dépendance n'est pas complètement satisfaite et en précisant d'habitude le flag qui pose problème.

----------

## Aurele

merci à tous pour les explications vous avez plutot bien répondu ça suffira pour moi

(titre modifié!)

----------

